# Who would do such a thing?



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## Falcon (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim.....a warning...............DUCK !!!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

LOL!  I prefer dogs, four legged kind, anyway, so, no cat need worry about me forcing it to come live with me.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

But look at those sad little eyes....


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

Nope, dogs all the way.  Don't get me wrong, if I had to take in a cat, I would give it just as much love, but, dogs are my preference.  Years ago with a housemate nursed a kitty back from the brink after a snake bite.

View attachment 18632View attachment 18633View attachment 18634


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2015)

I love cats, always have. If forced to choose between a man and my cats, well..let's just say, I'd miss him. I took a bilingual poll, English, and Meowese, the consensus is: I am an adequate servant, so my job as cat slave is secure for the moment. Lol.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 13, 2015)

Very funny Jim 
It made me :lofl:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

I prefer cats.  They are less trouble and every bit as sweet as dogs.  I have many of both.  




Taken when my favorite, Annie, was still with me.


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

I've lived with both, cared for both, pet sat friends cats, don't dislike them, see nothing wrong with others preferring them, just rather have a dog.  BTW, cats seem to like me, mainly because I pay them no mind.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

BTW

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/US/AZ/Surprise.htmlW..


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

Well it's cool here, only in the 90's.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

What do you think of my little Annie?


----------



## AprilT (Jun 13, 2015)

I think it's a cat, not a dog, nuff said.  layful:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 13, 2015)

Annie is adorable.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 13, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Annie is adorable.



Thanks Shali, she was my baby.  I've told the story before about how she became mine.  I won't bore anyone with it again.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm definitely a dog person, though I've had cats, too.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> But look at those sad little eyes....



Those eyes are not sad, they're plotting.

They're saying, "look at this poor besotted fool. Let's see what I can wheedle out of him/her."

Been there, done that!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Wow, Laurie, we obviously have had very different experiences with felines. They have always been a loving part of my life. Why shouldn't they wheedle? Like dogs and little children they are dependent on us to care for them. Come to think of it, I have known a man or two who was unable to cook, and wheedled for home cooked meals. Lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> What do you think of my little Annie?



I think your little Annie is very sweet Jim, you must miss her very much.  You're an angel for taking her in and loving her when your step daughter was diagnosed with terminal cancer, people like you make this world a great place.  I love animal lovers. :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Those eyes are not sad, they're plotting.
> 
> They're saying, "look at this poor besotted fool. Let's see what I can wheedle out of him/her."
> 
> Been there, done that!



We see it differently my friend.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Those eyes are not sad, they're plotting.
> 
> They're saying, "look at this poor besotted fool. Let's see what I can wheedle out of him/her."
> 
> Been there, done that!



My boy doesn't plot, and can wheedle me any time, he's a sweetie and wonderful companion. :love_heart:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> I think your little Annie is very sweet Jim, you must miss her very much.  You're an angel for taking her in and loving her when your step daughter was diagnosed with terminal cancer, people like you make this world a great place.  I love animal lovers. :love_heart:




That dear little cat followed me everywhere.  On time I was up on a garage roof painting a side wall on my home.  My wife called out to me, "Annie is on her way up there".  Just as she said that, my little girl came off the ladder and up beside me.  I couldn't believe she could climb that high ladder, but she did.  I've walked out in lakes with her on my shoulder, she was completely relaxed and trusting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 14, 2015)

You can't beat love and loyalty like that Jim, love hearing stories like that.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> You can beat love and loyalty like that Jim, love hearing stories like that.



Here she is telling me she wants out.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 14, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> My boy doesn't plot, and can wheedle me any time, he's a sweetie and wonderful companion. :love_heart:



Smug and self satisfied, as all happy cats should be!

Don't get me wrong people, I'm a cat lover, and given space and time have usually  had two (Siamese).  I have no illusions about who's in charge though!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 14, 2015)

So many cats....so little time!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

RadishRose, I am with you! SB, your boy is wonderful. What a face! Jim, lovely pic of your sweet Annie!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 14, 2015)

I have a theory about men who don't like cats.  It is unscientific since I am not a professional (though I DID stay at a Holiday Inn last night).  I believe those with low self esteem resent the ability of our felines to be apologetically self assured.  Others might envy their physically ability.  How many men do you know who can with no running start jump straight up 4-5 times their own height?  How many men possess the balance to literally run the length of a fence top which is only a half inch wide?  There are more but that illustrates my point.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 14, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have a theory about men who don't like cats.  It is unscientific since I am not a professional (though I DID stay at a Holiday Inn last night).  I believe those with low self esteem resent the ability of our felines to be apologetically self assured.  Others might envy their physically ability.  How many men do you know who can with no running start jump straight up 4-5 times their own height?  How many men possess the balance to literally run the length of a fence top which is only a half inch wide?  There are more but that illustrates my point.



Good points, Jim.  I also think there is a bit of control freak issue involved.  You can't make a cat do something it doesn't want to do, and that seems to bother some men more than women.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Jim, I concur.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 14, 2015)

Nancy, I agree, I think some men want to control almost Everything in their orbit, also a cat will never afford them the slavish devotion offered by a dog.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> .... also a cat will never afford them the slavish devotion offered by a dog.



Yes.  Unless of course they *earn* such devotion.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 14, 2015)

If you like cats....... You should look at  Simon's Cat on YouTube. very funny cartoon videos. I even have the book!


----------



## AprilT (Jun 14, 2015)

There are control freaks on both sides of the equation, hasn't anything to do with cat/dog ownership, I know a former fiance of mine was a cat owner and he was complete control freak, trait didn't show up till after the ring and his need to control was one of the reasons I broke off the engagement.  Masculinity self assuredness no connection either, pure nonsense.  I would question having to justify ownership either way to begin with.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 15, 2015)

A dog will go to  whoever gives it food.

A cat will only go to those who gives it food it has a fancy for, and that might not be the same food as it had a fancy for yesterday!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2015)

:lofl: @ Laurie


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 15, 2015)

Snakes make loving pets, too...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2015)

No, they don't, but you're welcome to try to find a loving reptile.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 15, 2015)

I was once a frog but then I got kissed...


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2015)

By what? 
A cocker spaniel?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 15, 2015)

No, no, Helen Mirren, some years ago...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't know someone had a cocker spaniel named after Helen Mirren. Hmmm. Interesting choice, Ralphy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

Cats!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2015)

Ralphy, you are officially wned: by Shali


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 15, 2015)

:hijacked:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 15, 2015)

Hijacked for sure, but to be honest, it wasn't all that serious to start with.

Post another funny meme and we'll return to the straight and narrow path. Scouts' honour.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

DW, thank you!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Yikes, Jim! Shall DW, Ralphy, and I stand in the corner? Lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Here she is telling me she wants out.
> 
> View attachment 18662



What a good girl!  My kiddo hunts me down in the room I'm in and gives a quiet mew.  When I follow him to see what he wants, he sits by the back door looking at me, and gives another little mew.


----------



## jujube (Jun 15, 2015)

Dogs have owners.  Cats have_ staff_.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 15, 2015)

Jujube, so true. Lol.


----------

